# Performance issue



## ivGr (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

I'm sorry if i'm annoyng with my problem (i posted the same thing in a different thread, but pointless), but I didn't find a solution. 
Ok then, i have the following problem: I noticed that i have a relatively low performance in some demanding games, like Modern Combat 4, or Dark Knight Rises. Allright, i decided to install a new kernel that allows me to modify the frequencies, so I tried Trinity alpha4 (the last prelease version, donno exactly). After overclocking (CPU at 1700mhz and GPU at 750mhz), i did some comparisons. In ES Basemark, before OC my device was able to run the benchmark with an average of *13.05*. After OC, fps was almost 20 (19.70). As I have seen, this tablet is able to obtain a higher score, somewhere around *28 fps.*

My question is (are):
1. What should I try to improve this crappy performance?
2. Could be a hardware issue, or it's just software's fault?
3. Is there any difference between my version (32gb WiFi) and 3G? 
4. Again, what should I do? I'm tired of trying different roms and kernels.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

ivGr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry if i'm annoyng with my problem (i posted the same thing in a different thread, but pointless), but I didn't find a solution.
> Ok then, i have the following problem: I noticed that i have a relatively low performance in some demanding games, like Modern Combat 4, or Dark Knight Rises. Allright, i decided to install a new kernel that allows me to modify the frequencies, so I tried Trinity alpha4 (the last prelease version, donno exactly). After overclocking (CPU at 1700mhz and GPU at 750mhz), i did some comparisons. In ES Basemark, before OC my device was able to run the benchmark with an average of *13.05*. After OC, fps was almost 20 (19.70). As I have seen, this tablet is able to obtain a higher score, somewhere around *28 fps.*
> ...


What ROM?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ivGr (Jan 28, 2013)

Stock and [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rasbeanjelly. The result was exactly the same. Do [/background]you have another recommendation?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ah_vpZxBTRQHdGJKbVo5Mmtib2dyNEg1a05zaXdTV0E

You're welcome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

